

Ask HN: how can a small book suggestion site make money? - vain

I made a site this weekend, foxblot.com that recommends amazon books based on tweets.
The obvious extension is to make it a facebook app too.
But what are ways I can make this profitable? I am looking for suggestions that do not involve a lot of work, as I can only dedicate time on weekends.<p>related post with functional details:
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4212994
======
Natsu
The most obvious approach would be affiliate links. I'm not sure that it would
be the best, however.

~~~
vain
foxblot does use amazon affiliate links

------
petercooper
The creator of <http://anynewbooks.com/> is an HN regular - so hopefully he'll
comment - and that service is similar to yours. I'm pretty sure he only uses
Amazon affiliate links to make it pay.

------
aristus
Check out <http://hn-books.com/> created by this forum's own DanielBMarkham

------
vain
have spent some time tweaking the algorithm for relevancy.

the thing that i find most annoying at this point is the slow speed

